
Haiti’s Creole Pig and the Other Swine Flu Epidemic (2009) - DanBC
https://repeatingislands.com/2009/04/28/haiti%E2%80%99s-creole-pig-and-the-other-swine-flu-epidemic/
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because I think it's an interesting discussion of
unintended consequences of trying to help without understanding a local
situation.

There's quite a lot of coverage of this, and I didn't know which was the best
to submit.

[http://islandluminous.fiu.edu/part10-slide12.html](http://islandluminous.fiu.edu/part10-slide12.html)

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg13918824-700-saving-h...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg13918824-700-saving-
haitis-bacon/)

